# Happy Hatch Day, Mary Ann!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ha Ha! Thanks to Starling Talk, I know that Mary Ann (littlestar) has a birthday tomorrow (August 21) .. someone there who is in a time zone where it's already tomorrow posted, so I got an "advance" notice  

Happiest of Birthdays to you, Mary Ann. Thank you so very much for all you do on Starling Talk, Pigeon-Talk, 911 Pigeon Alert, and just in general to see that any birds you come across that need help get the help they need.

I hope you have a marvelous birthday!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Happy, Happy, Happy !*

Wishes for the very best Birthday ever. 
Hope your husband get you a really good cake.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Mary Ann, hope you have the bestest, bestest of cakes and presents and......

_*A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*_

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIPPEE, A BIRTHDAY FOR MARY ANN!!

Well, LITTLESTAR, YOU DESERVE JUST THE BEST EVER ON THIS VERY SPECIAL DAY THAT ONLY COMES ONCE A YEAR!!!

SO, SQUEAKS AND I ARE FLYING OVER TO HELP YOU CELEBRATE AND HOPE YOU HAVE THE

*MOST WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY !! YOU DESERVE THE GREATEST !!*

*WITH LOVE AND HUGS*

SHI & MR. SQUEAKS


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday girl..................Hope it's a good one.  
I'll join Terry in saying thanks for all you do. You've been a God send to 911,.........you know the deal.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY ANN

Thank you for all the hard work you do to help our birds.

Reti & Simon


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, MARY ANN!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mary Ann !!  


I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wishing you the *HAPPIEST* of *BIRTHDAYS* Mary Ann.  

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Happy BDay!!*

Mary Ann
Have a super duper birthday! 
and many, many more to come! ​
Thanks for all that you do! No one deserves a great day more than you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Gee Mary Ann! 

How do you find the time to fit a birthday in for yourself, with all that you do for hundreds of people!? 

Well, you have yourself a grand bird-day (I mean birthday) today, OK?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, I'm so glad you moved to North Carolina. Thank you for all that you do for birds. You're a fine lady.

HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mary Ann,

Best wishes for a simply wonderful birthday!

Linda


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Sue


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank y'all so much for the wonderful birthday wishes and saying such nice things. I'm sitting here reading what y'all wrote and brough such happy tears to my eye's. I'm so happy to be a part of this board with very wonderful people. This is the best birthday ever and it's thanks to y'all that made it the best. I think the best birthday present my family could and does give me is love and support in what I do in helping what I can and it means the world to me. Hopefully they got me my chocolate birthday cake with yellow roses on it.

Terry, I know Irene let the cat out of bag on ST LOL. She didn't tell anyone, but her's was the 17th of August. 

Renee, I'll see you on 911 even though it's my birthday LOL.

Mary, Hopefully there will be many many more, to many birds out there that might need my help.

Victor, I'll take 5 to celebrate my birthday LOL. It's been actually quiet here today no phone calls or emails except for the email I sent out or the calls I've made, I think everyone knows it's my birthday and decide to give me a break today.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hope you had, or are still having a very happy birthday, Mary Ann!


(It is the next day here in Germany). Raining hard here, just finished using a very long-handled (3.6-meter extendable pole) window cleaner to clean a lot of very-noticeable pigeon poop off the yellow awning of the street-level shop below our apartment. (Like to do it undercover, at night, os as not to draw too much attention to our feathered friends. Wish those pigeons shot it out a bit further sometimes, rather than just letting it drop. Of course, that would bring a different set of problems in other circumstances.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I must say, Larry, NOW I have heard just about everything!!

That's what I call going FAR beyond the call of duty and I completely understand!!

You are one of the GOOD GUYS (and, OF COURSE, you are a fellow Texan!!)

Keep up the great undercover work!!

Hugs
Shi


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Larry for the Birthday wish.

I agree with Shi, you are going above your call of duty. I don't blame you on not wanting to draw a lot of attention.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mary Ann,

For you, fp and Lin Hansen, this is what my newspaper said about your BD *YEAR*:

"Prepare to make a difference. Some limitations can be expectd but, if you are determined to finish what you start, you will stay in control and keep everyone around you on his or her toes. Changes in your personal life may not be what you expect but acceptance will be required to move forward. Your numbers are 7, 10, 22, 28, 36, 40."

AND, for *TODAY*:

" Socializing and expanding your horizons will lead to great new connections, hobbies and pastimes. You can't buy friends - nor do you have to. Be yourself and everthing will fall into place. ***** (this is a *5 star *day, which means "Nothing can stop you now. Go for the gold.")

Shi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the horrorscope.....good god, unstoppable Leos  
The planet isn't safe anymore is it?? 

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Thanks for the horrorscope.....good god, unstoppable Leos
> The planet isn't safe anymore is it??
> 
> fp


Never fear, we Scorpios will keep you Leos in line!  

Besides, I forgot to mention that Scorpios ARE taking over the world! But we are generous and will share! 

You are welcome!  

Shi

P.S. Aren't BIRTHDAYS FUN??!!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Shi and Fp, I'm sitting hear laughing my butt off, there is no stopping a Leo, and the planet isn't safe  , Oh god! ask my husband LOL. The first one sounds like what I do all the time, keeping everyone on their toes. It's funny because long time ago I was reading about a leo and I couldn't believe how much I fit a leo to the tee, I even have the green eye's. 

Shi, Thanks for sharing this with us leo's.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

littlestar said:


> Shi and Fp, I'm sitting hear laughing my butt off, there is no stopping a Leo, and the planet isn't safe  , Oh god! ask my husband LOL. The first one sounds like what I do all the time, keeping everyone on their toes. It's funny because long time ago I was reading about a leo and I couldn't believe how much I fit a leo to the tee, I even have the green eye's.
> 
> Shi, Thanks for sharing this with us leo's.


You are more than welcome! Never met a Leo I didn't like...actually, I think I like ALL the signs. However, some ARE special.

And, I am very happy to say that I find Leos to be great fun and CAN give me a run for my money. Of course, I end up with the "Lion's" share, but, gee, what can I say.

Never let it be said that Scorpios are not generous - I WILL admit the TRIPLETS today are VERY SPECIAL and I'm happy to consider all, friends and PT family. I am honored to know you all!

Question, Mary Ann: What's more dangerous than a green-eyed LEO??

Yep, you guessed it, a red-headed GREEN-EYED Scorpio!! ROFLMAO   

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday to the third triplet!!! 

Imagine, triplets! How rare is that!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Shi, I do have to agree, leo's are fun people and as my husband says you can dress me up but you can't take me out LOL. One thing I find about most leo's is they take friendship seriously and they love to be around people. My husband is a Scorpio and we do get along well with each other, but I really get along with all the signs. 



> Question, Mary Ann: What's more dangerous than a green-eyed LEO??
> 
> Yep, you guessed it, a red-headed GREEN-EYED Scorpio!! ROFLMAO


I like that, that's a good one .



> I WILL admit the TRIPLETS today are VERY SPECIAL and I'm happy to consider all, friends and PT family. I am honored to know you all!


Thank you so much and very sweet of to say that. I feel the same way and I'm sure the Fp and Lin will say the samething.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Garye for the birthday wish. I would say that's rare, you don't find that often.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*oh Happy Birthday to a dear friend*

Ahhh now I haven't been on ST for a while so I am VERY glad I saw you birthday announced on here. * Happy HAPPY birthday to you dear Mary Ann.* From me and all my Fids (especially all my starlings) - we send to you *a HUGE hug* from all the way across the seas from Tasmania to you. Please also kiss all your babies from me - Especially Speccy!. At this moment Gumnut continues to shout out 
*WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

It's very funny and so maybe he is just celebrating your birthday. 

Ahh yes OF COURSE - DUH - You are a LEO. My Mum is a Leo and I too have never met a Leo I didn't like but then I am an Aries and we are said to always get along best with a Leo - hmmm so how did I end up with a Picky Virgo??? ahahhhhhhhhhaaaaaa

LOVE FROM
SUSAN AND DAVID IN TASMANIA AUSTRALIA
AND from Gumnut, Wiley, Chrissy and Bodhi (the ratpack), the Orphans Saffy and Emmy, the handsome Jack, and also handsome Chook the Blackbird and the two goats and Taylor the gorilla dog (he's still hanging on) *BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY - FROM THE POSSUM I NAMED AFTER YOU. IT SENDS ITS LOVE XXXX*
**YEP FOLKS, Mary Ann has a brushtail possum named after her and boy is it a cutie!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY WORD!! You are MARRIED to a SCORPIO, Mary Ann? 

Mmmmm, don't know whether to say CONGRATULATIONS or YIKES!! mmmm, still thinking... 

What is his Birth DAY? How fun, I must say! Elements: Fire (Leo) and Water (Scorpio). Well, unfortunately, sometimes when my male Leo friends decide to roar, I just throw some WATER on 'em and they are just fine...for awhile!  However, that Fire can sure get water to boil too!  

Well, I bet your husband is going to help you celebrate your BD in the BEST way. They can be great that way!!

No need to say ENJOY...I KNOW you will!  

Hugs
Shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh HO HO, Susan, an Aries? Well, you just wait! We have some lovely ARIES!

A brushtail possum named for Mary Ann...that's just SUPER!! Today IS a SPECIAL DAY for Mary Ann! Can you post a picture of her namesake?

Maybe that Virgo is just trying to - ah - rein you in?? LOL  

Of course, no matter what our "sign," on this site, we are ALL SPECIAL!!

Welcome to the fun, Susan and thanks for joining in!!  

Shi


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*is this what I think?*



mr squeaks said:


> Well, I bet your husband is going to help you celebrate your BD in the BEST way. They can be great that way!!
> 
> Hugs
> Shi


HAHAHA - If this means what I think it means   then Scorpios are good ummm............nope I JUST cannot type it. Maybe I misread this, but ummmmmm..........I don't see any other meaning here.....................ROTF

 I thought Aries was the "sexiest" sign


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*by the way - I think Mary Ann is pregnant*

Mary Ann the Possum in Tasmania that is  

Here is the possum that was named after our dear Mary Ann









She still hasn't grown into her ears LOL - she has lovely ears, that's how we tell her apart so easily.

Umm - yep I am an Aries and used to be a text book Aries, but I have mellowed a lot now I am nearly 40 and my husband David is a Virgo and that should not work at all...........but after 7 years together, we still are as 'in love, deeply in love' as when we first met. He is my all and my full time carer (I am disabled as many of you know...he gave up a wonderful military career to quote 'look after his best friend in the world'). David is the one who bashes holes in our house to save trapped starlings - what's not to love

love and light
Susan xxxx
*PS - and now you know the secret of why I sign things with 4 kisses - I was born on the 4th day of the 4th month, so everything is 4 with me - my lucky number.*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

theAussie said:


> HAHAHA - If this means what I think it means   then Scorpios are good ummm............nope I JUST cannot type it. Maybe I misread this, but ummmmmm..........I don't see any other meaning here.....................ROTF
> 
> *I thought Aries was the "sexiest" sign *


*WRONG...Scorpios invented...* 

Please feel free to interpret what I said however you wish. After all this IS a PG rated site. BUT - ah - yeah, _first_ impressions are usually the - ah - best! 

Saw your newest post AFTER I just posted! Mary Ann, the pregnant BRUSHTAIL, is as cute as can be! You are correct, Susan! So, will we be able to see Mary Ann's baby and how things progress? What is the gestation period?

Such INTERESTING and VARIED animals in your part of the world, Susan! Always a joy to see new postings and pictures!!

David is a WINNER IN ANY "SIGN" BOOK!! CONGRATULATIONS!! FEW ARE SO BLESSED!

Love and Hugs to you BOTH
Shi

YIKES! My DAUGHTER was born on the *4th day* of the *4th month!!* Love those 4s too! AND, THIS year was her *44th BD!!*


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*I stand corrected*

Ok - so it is the Scorpio's - well far be it from me to question this. I don't think I ever....................ummmmm (thinking thinking thinking) - nope I dont think I ever....with a Scorpio - nope I have no data to compare - and so I will never know now as this is my second and ABSOLUTELY my last marriage. 

But yeah, I'm not complaining, one very happy woman here (are you sure it isn't the Virgo's). Should we have a poll

Oh sorry getting OT here, this is all about Mary Ann having a lovely birthday - and it sounds like it WILL be wonderful.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*yep we will get baby pics*

The young are usually born at the beginning of winter after a gestation period of about 17 days. When born the young possum makes its way to the pouch and attaches itself to a teat. *It remains in the pouch for the next five months*. By then winter has gone and it will venture out and climb on its mother’s back. *It will travel like this for the next two months*. Young females start to breed at about one year old.

So we get those great first pics when they finally come out onto the possums back - it will be a few months yet till we see Mary Anns little one but we will see a foot or a tail sticking out the pouch. In fact just before the lazy babies come out to hang on to the back, the poor Mum looks like she is walking around with a full nappy (diaper?) on  

I will certainly post pics of Mary Anns baby as soon as it presents itself


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I MUST give MARY ANN and her TWINS an ADDITIONAL THANK YOU for having their BDs today!!

Have had a LOT of fun and lots of laughter, which, in my opinion, is ESSENTIAL for balancing the heartbreaks that can occur on a site such as ours. 

Thanks, Susan, for joining in! When one finds a "soul mate," signs go out the window!  

Shi

This site is certainly going to have something to look forward to when that baby (babies??) is born!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Susan, Thank you so very much for the birthday wish, I haven't been on ST much. I'll give all my fids a kiss and tell them that it's from Auntie Susan and I'll give Speccy a special one from you. Susan is my over sea's sister. You make sure you give all your fids a kiss from me and don't forget to give your two goats and Taylor a hug and kiss from me. Your babies have be pretty well grown up now. How's Bodhi leg and foot has ever had any more problems. I didn't tell anyone that I help beautiful little birdies from across the sea too. Gumnut is definitely celebrating my birthday with me. I don't if you know I also have Irene's Poops and Dude living with me. I love the picture of Mary Ann, she has grown up so beautiful. I'm honored to have a brushtail possum named after me. 
Susan, go check out this little guy of mine
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=221161#post221161

I'm having a wonderful birthday and even got my chocolate cake with yellow roses on it.

Shi, My husband's birthday is Oct. 23rd. When I start to roar my husband kinda stays out of my site LOL. My husband is the type that let's everyone walk over him and he won't say a word, well let's put it this way we are so different from each, like night and day LOL. I think he's afraid of leo's LOL.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

> Have had a LOT of fun and lots of laughter, which, in my opinion, is ESSENTIAL for balancing the heartbreaks that can occur on a site such as ours.


Shi, Even on other sites. One of my finders on 911 emailed me today and told me her mom passed away, it's funny because we know each other through email only when they report a pigeon to us. Well I cried, so this has actually lifted my spirits up.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Bodhi is just fine*

Hiya sis

Bodhi who was one of 4 siblings (starlings) that were saved from a swamp rat the size of a cat at just 14 days old, had an injured leg. He (we found out later it was a 'she') could only lay on its side with one foot stuck straight out. *So knowing Mary Ann has had extensive knowledge with leg injuries I turned to Mary Ann for help*. Within 3 weeks - Bodhi was perching, I was so PROUD. And after 4 weeks, no longer needed to be constantly propped. I remember sending a photo of the Juvie Bodhi playing on the bed, with its siblings and there is no evidence at all now that there was every anything wrong with it's foot. 

Mary Ann I did see that Poops and Dude went to you and I was so glad, for they could not get a better Mummy. I saw the pics too. 

I agree, Mary Ann and I have shared many a sorrow on the ST site with the group and we MUST have fun and laugh and smile, for often our work brings us sadness and loss
love Susan xxxx
PS - Oh boy is my lot GROWN UP - ITS SPRING AND YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!!!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY ANN!!!! I hope you had a spectacular day and got all your heart's desire


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mary Ann.

Margaret


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Susan, I'm going to watch for posts that say I had to knock more holes in my wall lol. I think this was nice tonight and really enjoy the day and night both.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Pete and Margarret, Thank you so much for the birthday wishes. I had a wonderful day, it was the best.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Mary Ann, you give that husband of yours a BIG HUG!! Anyone who gives CHOCOLATE AND with YELLOW ROSES deserves a BIG HUG and KISS!

(*chocolate* IS a basic food group, y'know! Yellow Roses are extra special!)

Oh, I bet he can get his dander up if the situation calls for it!

So glad to hear you and Susan are so close!

I predict some GREAT pictures ahead!  

Love & Hugs & Scritches
Shi


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Shi, He can get his dander, but he says he learned it from me. Susan is a sweetheart. My husband knows I love my chocolate cake and yellow rose. I took a picture of the cake and I'll post it when I down load it on my comupter.
You should she some of pictures of where she lives, it's so beautiful.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Mary Ann!! Hope it's a wonderful, fun-and-feather-filled day!

PS) That opossum is just beautiful! I was lucky enough to have a Virginia opossum for three years and he was one of the absolute most wonderful pets I've had in my life (he wasn't releasable). Oh and Shi.....all I have to say is...SCORPIO POWER!!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Maryjane for the birthday wish. Yes, it was filled with lots of fun and definitely feathered .


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> Happy Birthday, Mary Ann!! Hope it's a wonderful, fun-and-feather-filled day!
> 
> PS) That opossum is just beautiful! I was lucky enough to have a Virginia opossum for three years and he was one of the absolute most wonderful pets I've had in my life (he wasn't releasable). *Oh and Shi.....all I have to say is...SCORPIO POWER!!:*D


We will drink to that!! YEEEE HAWWWW!

Scorpio Shi & Scorpio SQUEAKS !!

Wine for me and Water for Squeaks (maybe with some ACV?) LOL


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm just catching up with the latest birthdays & want to wish you a belated "Happy Birthday."

Thank you for all you do to help our beloved pigeons.

Phyll


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Phyll for the birthday wish and your welcome.


----------

